# MTB Baja Ultra Endurance 100K



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Me hubiera gustado mandarselos hace un par de meses, pero apenas descubri este foro, y hubieran tenido mas tiempo para prepararse .. pero ahi les va nuestro evento, organizado por Bajadventours. Es una carrera de 100kms

Contaremos con los Profesionales

Manuel Prado - Sho Air campeon nacional de Costa Rica 2010, campeon de la Ruta de los conquistadores y recien coronado en el serial NUE en USA

Rena Valencia y JC Hernandez de Turbo 2 de los mejores exponentes del MTB en Mexico

Evan Plews 2do lugar en el nacional Bike marathon de un dia en USA categoria Single Speed

Pua Mata la Hawaina recien campeona de Bike Marathon USA y que esta semana estara en Colorado buscando el campeonato nacional de 24hrs, del que ya fue campeona hace algunos años

Sarah Kauffman Elete team una joven que empieza a hacer ruido

Es nuestra 5ta edicion. Con miles de dolares en premios y en rifas para todos los corredores

les paso la pagina de facebook, para los que estan en la onda social media y el website oficial

Bajadventours Promotions / MTB Baja Ultraendurance

Bajadventours | Facebook


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Gracias. Se ve Excelente! Pero 100 km son muchos! Creo que yo lograría terminar 50 o 60 pero no más que eso!
Saludos


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

por eso le llamamos UltraEndurance ... ademas de tener dos ascensos muy buenos de 40 mins cada uno.

Si hay que prepararse bien. Los profesionales andan alrededor de las 4hrs. y de ahi todos los competitivos y corredors andan en el orden de las 5 hrs. Ya el grueso de los participantes empieza a llegar despues de la hora 6 y damos un limite de 10 hrs para llegar. hay 8 Checkpoints. Y cada uno tiene hora de cierre. Si no llegas a esa hora .. ya no te dejamos seguir, porque eso quiere decir que no vas a terminar en 10 hrs

pero si es dura ... nos gusta que pensar que es una mini Baja 1000 (si sabes de automobilismo, sabes de lo que hablo)


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

estaremos presenciando la salida...saludo


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Ahh no sabia de esta! Se ve chida.

El tiempo ya se hecho encima, de otra manera muy probablemente me la reventaba. Tengo unos conocidos que estan participando en la similar chupacabras 100, la cual por incompatibilidad de horarios no pude asistir. 

De curiosidad, son los mismos organizadores del Rosarito- Ensenada ride, no? (participe en sept 10') 

Comparando los resultados arrojados por mi gps, en ruta me reviento los dichosos 100 kms (con no menos de 1000 mts de elevacion positva) en aprox 3:45 que es casi el mismo tiempo que se toman los pros! mis respetos, pedalean como bestias poseidas jeje (any idea where I can get my hands on some epo? )


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

El evento estubo muy bien, el clima coopero bastante, los participantes no les cabia la sonrisa en la boca, a pesar de lo madreados qu ese veian .. otra ves, me hubiera gustado ver mas participacion. Estar posteando mas fotos y resultados por aqui

Saludos


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Una reseña de una invitada especial que tubimos .. resulto ser la ganadora de la categoria PRO Femenil

Sara Kaufmann

Baja Endurance 100K « Sarah Kaufmann


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

spinerguy said:


> De curiosidad, son los mismos organizadores del Rosarito- Ensenada ride, no? (participe en sept 10')


No .. nuestro grupo se llama Bajadventours, y no somos los mismos organizadores

de hecho, el Rosarito-Ensenada ya no tiene los mismos organizadores .. jajaja.

El evento esta muy bueno, te esperamos para la 6ta edicion, si quieres mandarme un PM y yo te estare mandando actualizaciones, o mas facil busacnos en FaceBookk 

Es muy buena herramienta de comunicacion .. jeje

Saludos


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Un video realizado por ChannelMTB. No tubo nada que ver con nuestra organizacion, pero esta excelente el aporte y el agradeciemiento a ellos

2011 Baja Ultra Endurance - Ensenada, Baja California on Vimeo

Casey Williams es el campeon nacional Junior (U18) de USA y Alberto "werito" Ayala es el campeon estatal elite de Baja California


----------

